# Domane SL 6 Disc upgraded to Di2 or SLR 7 Disc? Having trouble deciding.



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm attempting to decide between two Domane models, the SL 6 Disc with those nice Vision carbon wheels and upgrading the shifters/derailleurs/small parts to Di2, or the SLR 7 Disc with the new adjustable ISOSpeed decoupler in the rear. They aren't super far apart in price after the parts upgrade cost + shop time for the parts swap, but the wheels on the SLR 7 are very basic and not at all close to the level of those Vision Metron wheels that come on the SL 6. 

I could swing a new set of wheels even after paying more for the SLR 7, but not anything in the higher-end carbon end of things-- would be likely a HED Ardennes SL for a good balance of price/performance. The SL 6 has the older, non-adjustable rear ISOSpeed and the new front ISOSpeed decoupler. The SLR 7 has the adjustable rear and the same front decoupler. The core difference is the adjustability of the rear vs the wheelset. 

Any thoughts on which route to go? My size is hard to find (62cm) so I can't ride these two bikes back to back...pretty frustrating to be ready to throw down this much cash and not be able to ride the right size bike. But anyway, would appreciate any thoughts, opinions, etc.


----------

